# Vegetable dishes



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Last night I was looking for ideas for brussels sprouts, and the best treatment I could find on my shelf was in the 1961 Child/Bertolle/Beck _Mastering the Art of French Cooking_.  

So here's my question: is there a modern book devoted to *tasty* veg dishes, of the same kind of quality as _Mastering_?  Something that reflects the increasing creativity of restaurant veg dishes over the last decade, and the wider range of veg and veg varieties available?

This would be something quite different from the typical  "vegetarian" book: a tight focus on what can be done with fresh vegetables, for the sole purpose of eating pleasure.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I find the Epicurious website invaluable for finding good, special, up-to-date vegetable recipes. I also like the Food 52 website a lot.

http://food52.com/recipes/search?q=brussels+sprouts

http://www.epicurious.com/tools/searchresults?search=brussels+sprouts&x=28&y=12

The cookbook Plenty by Yotam Ottolenghi is gorgeous if you want fancy vegetable dishes and I've heard great feedback from customers (I work at a bookstore.)


I'd also look carefully at James Peterson's Vegetables. Any book by him is excellent as he is a teacher as well as an excellent, classically trained chef. It is much more systematic than Plenty.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Cant help with the book Colin, but coincidentally, have you checked out Scubadoo97's recent post in "what did you have for dinner?" Just look at it and you'll want to make it. for sure.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks much CT!   Time to order some books.

Coincidentally I'm headed for Chicago tomorrow for and looking forward to several days of eating.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Have a great time! Lots of good food here.


----------



## sunny cooks (Jul 10, 2014)

I have 2 favorite cookbooks for vegetables. First is the 'Greens Cookbook" which is all great vegetarian dishes and second is the Chez Panisse "Vegetable" cookbook. Both are excellent.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Read any quality Indian cookbook.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread is over a year old but since it has resurfaced I feel like I have to add Deborah Madison's Vegetable Literacy to the list.


----------

